# TMI-Stringy bloody discharge



## bbyno1

The past 2 weeks i have been getting stringy discharge but it has been clearish and odorless. The past 2 days it has been stringy but now completly bloody! Bright red blood. Does anyone know what this could be?Worried

Edit:Also been getting brown discharge,not the stringy type though.
(Sorry it may not be in the correct section)


----------



## LoisP

No Idea hun, never had anything like that :shrug: I'd say keep an eye on it (LOL) but if your worried go to the docs :)


----------



## bbyno1

Just rung NHS Direct. She said to book a routine appointment with the docs..Also got breast milk?or breast discharge? lastnight too! Quite a lot of it


----------



## MissMamma

Am I missing something? Are you expecting number two??


----------



## bbyno1

Not that i know of!lol
Did test about 8 days ago and it was negative..
She said you can get breastmilk up to a year after having a baby


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh I didnt know that! How strange that you would randomly get it lol...sorry I dont have an answer to your question tho..xx


----------



## stephx

I would do another test, might be implantation bleeding :) x


----------



## abbSTAR

It's pretty normal after having a baby I get it ALL the time it's horrible, hope it clears up for you soon :flower:


----------



## abbSTAR

oooor I hope it's implantation bleeding I never thought of that, fingers crossed though :)


----------



## lucy_x

Sounds like ovulation to me :shrug:....
Having said the bright blood wouldnt come that soon after OV, so who knows.

Sounds like it may be implantation.


----------



## rainbows_x

The only time I've had that is when I was pregnant, was implant bleeding. 

Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## bbyno1

Oh,fingers crossed:)
Will do another test tomorrow and let you all know.
Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## LoisP

Good luck ! :)


----------



## x__amour

Good luck! :D :hugs2:


----------



## bbyno1

Never even thought about it being implantation bleeding.
Im abit worried now as its bright red :/


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> Never even thought about it being implantation bleeding.
> Im abit worried now as its bright red :/

Mine was too when I was pregnant with Ava. xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good Luck! xx


----------



## MissMamma

eeek...i'm waiting :D good luck..xx


----------



## LoisP

stalk stalk stalk... :d


----------



## KaceysMummy

Good luck hun :) xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Stalking too hun :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

stalking!!!! FX!!!


----------



## kittycat18

Ohhhh exciting! Best of luck sweetheart :hugs: Does sound like implantation bleeding... were you TTC? xoxo


----------



## mayb_baby

Sounds just like my implantation bleed with Michael F&#8217;xd xxx


----------



## x__amour

Ellie! Any news hon? :D :hugs2:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

We are TCC yeah:)
But negative:( not sure if i tested too early though..Think i did!
Its weird but i actually feel pregnant,might all be in the head though!lol.
Been feeling sick quite a bit!
Will test again in a week


----------



## lucy_x

Good luck for in a week! x x x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Aww hun, could easily have been implantation bleeding, that usually occurs 6 or 7 DPO I think which would mean that in a week you could have the result you want :) I'm testing in a week and a bit :)


----------



## bbyno1

I really do hope so.
Still having brown discharge?
Let us know as soon as you test and so will i.
Im exicted for us:haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Good Luck to you both ;) :dust: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

Im still bleeding.Bright red,and stringy.Also just bleeding normally but its not a period! Its been 10 days now..Could this still be implantation bleeding?
Im getting worried as to what it is!


----------



## vinteenage

I think its contagious because I have it now too. :haha: I think mine's a whacky Depo period though.


----------



## rainbows_x

We are all having this it seems!
Hopefully we can all figure out what it is, I'm about 4 days late, bleeding on and off but only when I wipe :/


----------



## bbyno1

I was bleeding 2 months ago for 6 weeks!
Wasn't like a period until the last week,its weird.
Went docs and they are sending me for a scan (got my app. for 12th june) to see if everything has gone back to how it should etc


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww that's good. I've started bleeding red today so I'm guessing it's just a delayed period, it's definitely not like a normal period though, so I might get my swabs done in two weeks like they offered. Good luck for your scan :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Thankyou:) I will let you know what they say and if you get your swabs could you let me know too please. I hate all this bleeding!


----------



## bbyno1

Went to the wee this morning and literally wee-ed out blood :/


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> Went to the wee this morning and literally wee-ed out blood :/

OH MY GOD :( Go to the docs hun!


----------



## mayb_baby

LoisP said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the wee this morning and literally wee-ed out blood :/
> 
> OH MY GOD :( Go to the docs hun!Click to expand...

I'd get that checked too hun xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Did you get checked out hun?
The peeing blood sounds like a really bad UTI.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg did you go see a doctor? peeing blood is never a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

I havnt gone yet. I stopped weeing blood even though im still bleeding so i thought everything was ok..All night i have been loosing soo much blood and dropped loads of blood clots.Like purple in colour. Gunna get it looked at today i think. OR]


----------



## x__amour

Omg, Ellie! You need to get to your doctor ASAP. That sounds really serious! :nope:


----------



## divershona

Ellie you need to get checked out to make sure that its nothing serious! i was peeing blood whilst i was pregnant and it was a UTI and had to have a load of anitbiotics for it :(

let us know what the doctor says :)


----------



## lily123

Om ellie i hope you're okay hun.
Have you been doctors yet?xxxxxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

Getting ready to go docs now.. Just gotta wait for my Iceland delivery :/
Im not in any pain what so ever which is a bit strange. Sounds like i might have a UTI then?Everytime i stand up it just pours out.
I feel so weak too! Hopefully get it sorted today.
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

*Good luck hun  I hope it's nothing serious. *


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aw hun hope you get it sorted out! I've had the exact same thing happening to me for over a month now... Been to the doctors loads and all I keep getting told is to go on the pill :? 
I was really worried cause I had really bad cramps aswell, which I couldn't even move with but it was put down as a pee infection too... 
Hope your doctors are better than mine and you get it sorted soon!! Xx


----------



## JWandBump

*Hope its nothing serious, Hope your ok  *


----------



## bbyno1

Well the doctor says he hopes its just a very heavy period and has gave me capsules to take 3 times a day. They will make me bleed lightly apparently. And the bleeding should stop within 4 days (which i really don't see happening but yeah..)
He said its probably the depo that has mucked me up even though i only had the one shot!
He says wait until i have my scan and see what they find. Also booked in for an internal.
If they don't find nothing it must be the depo and he reccomends going on the pill which we put my periods back into a routine


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ive had UTI's whre ive been weeing blood and omg it huuuuurts bad, defo doesnt sound like a uti. My friend who had depo had very very heavy messed up periods for a while so it could well be that. You dont want to go on the pill though do you for ntnp? You must be confused about what to do lol!!


----------



## bbyno1

This is the thing..We can't DTD lol because im constantly bleeding! I have been bleeding 7 weeks out of 8 i think :/ I might try one month on the pill and that might set my periods into a routine and then come off?Argh i dunno. Im literally scared to go round town tomorrow because i just know im gunna leak.
I fill a pad within 30 minutes(sorry TMI) so these capsules better work!lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

Jeeeze that sounds soo bad! I think going on it for a month would mess you up more tbh as its just more hormones isnt it, my other mate bled every two weeks for months and months after coming off the pill :shock: sod that! but then again sod bleeding for 7-8 weeks, feel for you ellie!! x


----------



## bbyno1

Omg,it all sounds so bad! I so regret going on the stupid depo! Never,ever again! The only thing im thankful for is that i havn't got the cramps or bellyache to go with it or i dunno what i would do to keep sane!lol.


----------

